
FDA Is Green-Lighting Drugs at Breakneck Speed and Raising Alarm - jonbaer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-06/fda-is-green-lighting-drugs-at-breakneck-speed-and-raising-alarm
======
proxybop
Honestly, this just makes the agency sound like the least dysfunctional agency
in the states. They said recent tech breakthroughs allowed them to collect
information faster and that companies are communicating with them more

